# Headlight switch wiring



## degoc24 (May 1, 2018)

I need the headlight switch connector wire positions or a picture of the headlight switch connector for an 89 pulsar the one i purchased had a kid cut the wiring off and shorted it out and melted the connector and wiring


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Unfortunately my 1989 pulsar and all the parts are in another state from where I live, so I can't go look at it until I go back in June.
What exactly are you trying to do with it?


----------



## degoc24 (May 1, 2018)

Im trying to restore the car so i can drive it i dont want to butcher wiring to the lighting if i had the lighting relay box near battery i could diagnose what wire does what with a test lead


----------

